# I thought, Just shut up and post the pictures...



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried to come up with a good story for you guys...I really did. But in all honesty, someone feeling as humbled as I am right now has no right to come up with some BS story. Just shut up and post the pictures. There is absolutely nothing I could write here that would convey how I feel, so I am just going to post the photos of the gift I received today. They will speak for me...

Imagine how you feel looking at the photos and then know that I am your feelings x 100.

Mario, you went so far above and beyond a simple bomb. *I cannot thank you enough.* I can only speak for myself, but there is no question in my mind that _you are the man!_ Even my wife was incredulous at your generosity. You truly know the meaning of kindness. I can say thank you (*thank you* ) and it in no way will be enough...

...just shut up and post the pictures...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow there it is great hit!! Thought that one was coming.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

the wait is over my friend.... enjoy! 

It was my pleasure......

...now KNOW YOUR ROLE!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Incredible! PiPs is insane...he throws around full boxes of Habanos like other BOTL throws around fivers! Nice!!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

WoW that is one sweet hit....Congrats....i got hit today as well, one PIF and one gator bomb


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice PiPs. Now let me know how those things smoke, Wil.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Shit yeah man, that is exactly what I'm talking about.
Mario you are a good man. Most fitting and the exact person
I hoped it would be. Congrats Wil they look awesome.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Mario is very generous and a great addition to this board.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Extremely generous hit Mario - you rock! I can't think of a more deserving BOTL than Wil. He has started out here like he was a veteran, and definitely a great additon to the CL family. Congrats!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Hit LK!!!!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Great bomb, words can't describe that.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

It's pretty crazy to be humbled the way I have been and I didn't even do anything wrong!

These are my favorite island smokes and Mario knew that. A deadly precision strike is what I would call it. I was truly unaware that these would be coming to me - if you knew my PM's with Mario, you would understand why. 

I am soooo eager to smoke these, but I plan on letting them sit for as long as possible. I will, however, have one tomorrow night. A local bar (Capital Ale House) is having an Oktoberfest - 15 German beers on tap and 30 more by the bottle. They are also giving away 1 liter steins. It should be a blast. A great way to break in that box!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Simply devastating.
Mario has KO power in his hits.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Shit yeah man, that is exactly what I'm talking about.
> Mario you are a good man. Most fitting and the exact person
> I hoped it would be. Congrats Wil they look awesome.


I knew you were hoping I hit Wil by your post Nick....it was way overdue for this man since he has been SO GENEROUS with others on this board...time to say thanks to a great BOTL.

And thanks for the kind words fellas...it was my pleasure...


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy cow, man! My own family members aren't that generous. You are the man for sure LK!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Amazing Mario, Amazing.


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, this guy doesn't stop!! Great hit Mario!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Talk about generosity!!! That takes things to a WHOLE other level... I bow in your presence Mario!

And Wil, you DEFINITELY deserve it man! Enjoy each and every one of those babies! 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Again DAMN,thats a fuggin insane hit


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs is the man!!! Another outstanding bomb!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Not much I can say that has not already been said. You sure know how to take care of business Mario!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

<speachless>


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Excellent Hit Mario... Very generous. A true BOTL.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...mario you deserve a bow for sure. Im speechless and its not my bomb. Thats probably one of the most incredible I have seen here...Mario...you outdid yourself...Will, thanks for the pics...im honored to even see it. 

Very well done. i understand your humbled mind...nice nice nice


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I find myself saying this more and more around here...DA-DA-DA-DAMN!!!!

Now that is one sweet bomb!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

That was prolly the best bomb I've ever seen...That was pretty classy.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

I normally don’t post much about bombs and such because my knowledge is limited, being fairly new to cigars, but after the LOK bomb round 1 & 2 and others including this one, even a newby knows greatness when he sees it. I’m in awe, and honored to belong to the same forum.
YOU DA MAN LK!!!!

Enjoy 'em WACBZZ!!!

"We're not worthy, We're not worthy!":biggrin:


----------



## moneybags (Sep 30, 2007)

wow...those look quite delish...


----------

